# Possible competiton in Ann Arbor, Michigan.



## Dark_Cube (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
My local school's cubing club is trying to organize a competition near us. We are out of mid-michigan and Ann Arbor at UofM was where we were planning to host it. I having been talking to some delegates and co-organizers to see if they were interested in well. I was basically wondering if this would intrest anyone to have a competition in the great lake state. If this seems like something you would like to do, post some ideas  

Thanks!


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you got in contact with Kit Clement?


----------



## Dark_Cube (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes he is the one interested in co-organizing this with me


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

I could probably go. Seems like a few Mid-West comps going on right now.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

And you only just started cubing! Good job organising a comp after such a short period. I live in Australia, which is awesome, but comp=no. We will be having one though, in 2-4 months. I can't wait!


----------



## Dark_Cube (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks man  Well this competition will not be until early 2010 I was just seeing the intrest level. More information will be available once everything is confirmed.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2009)

If all goes well and you have another one in late June, I'll be there. XD


----------



## Dark_Cube (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright, that could be a possibility! Thanks.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm interested. I'll be on the lookout for information.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 27, 2010)

I could go to this comp =D


----------



## Feryll (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! Please, please, pretty please with JigaLoo on top! I would almost certainly go, as I live less than 30 minutes away. But wait, I'm slow, so not many people would care if I went  It seems like there are a few cubers in Michigan, as well.
EDIT: Wait, didn't realize that this was old. Does this competition still have a possibility of happening?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd probably come


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

Id attend


----------



## Feryll (May 9, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Id attend



Bump.


But we should have another competition in Michigan. There are a lot of cubers there. Or one just one near Fort Wayne would be good.

Please : puppydogeyes :


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

I might be able to show because it's kinda near Chicago. I can go if it's after June 26th.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2010)

Dark_Cube said:


> Well this competition will not be until early 2010 I was just seeing the intrest level. More information will be available once everything is confirmed.



It's no longer "early 2010", is the competition still going to happen?

edit: Dark_Cube last sign in was in January :/


----------

